# 79 Hogs in Six Nights



## JAGER (Apr 6, 2009)

This thread is in response to "Threat to our Sport". Since some of you feel the need to make negative comments about JAGER PRO Thermal Hog Control, at least have the decency to get your facts straight.

Our company is the most successful thermal hog control operator in the United States. We have never charged a Georgia farmer a single penny for our services. Our income is derived from hunters booking thermal hog control experiences using our military-grade thermal scopes mounted on semi-automatic rifles. These missions are guided at night by retired Soldiers who have earned 20+ years of combat experience. 

In addition to our hog control services, we also train US Department of Agriculture Wildlife Service agents to use infrared technology for other human-wildlife conflicts such as urban deer, coyotes, beavers, etc. We work with the USDA and the Department of the Interior all over the United States with our equipment.

We are also asked to be guest speakers at various National and State events every month because of our methods and expertise. Several UGA County Extension agents invite us to speak with their local farmers about alternative methods of hog control. We promote all forms of hog control including dogs, trapping, day hunting, night vision, thermal imaging, radio telemetry and aerial gunning. We believe every method is needed to make a substantial difference to future feral hog populations.

Therein lies the problem. The only people bad-mouthing our company and thermal methods are the ones worried about the future of the "sport". I suggest you take a hard look in the mirror and see who is really hurting your image and the sport. Some of our fellow hunters are bragging at the Waffle House about how many hogs they relocated to Farmer Jones' place last night. Or how many boars they castrated and turned loose for next time. Or how many pregnant sows they let loose after they caught or trapped them.

Thermal hog control is not a "sport" for us, it is all business. It is about killing a majority of the hogs which entered the farmer's corn or peanut field after he planted it yesterday. Farmers are operating on small profit margins this year and want crop damage relief. We give them the results they want without charging them a cent. We work perfectly with a handful of trappers and doggers in our area who kill everything they trap and bay. Our phone is ringing off the hook with new problems to solve every day.

Instead of bashing us behind our back, we suggest you hunt hard to kill everything you bay and trap. Keep your farmers happy and you shouldn't have to worry about us. Our retired Soldiers are pursuing four-legged enemies now. So don't hate us because we are professionals and earn our living performing effective feral hog control. 

Below are some pictures from last month's corn planting season just in case you are not convinced our thermal methods with a rifle are effective. In 2009, we have killed 219 hogs in 29 nights which is 7.5 hogs per night average.

Enjoy, ---JAGER


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats awesome guys. Kill em all.


----------



## buddylee (Apr 6, 2009)

I could care less about night scopes as I only have timber,swamps and clearcuts to hunt.


----------



## sweatequity (Apr 6, 2009)

*sounds like*

a great idea to me!


----------



## CAL (Apr 6, 2009)

As I said before,Good Job Fella's.


----------



## 81bronco (Apr 6, 2009)

good luck wish i had some propetty to do that on


----------



## ultramag (Apr 6, 2009)

Kill em all


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kill em all and show the pics to your GR8 gran kids


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Apr 6, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Kill em all



You got that right..


----------



## contender* (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't care if you sneak up on them and cram a sharpened  stick in their ear holes, if it's legal hammer them suckers!


----------



## WSB (Apr 6, 2009)

Keep it up!


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 6, 2009)

WSB said:


> Keep it up!


----------



## JAGER (Apr 6, 2009)

CAL said:


> "79 Hogs in Six Nights",just wondering where you did this? I have heard how you are quite successful with your night vision proceedures. Good job! I could care less how you kill them just wish you could kill more.



The 79 hogs were killed in Randolph, Terrell, Calhoun and Moultrie counties.

---JAGER


----------



## JAGER (Apr 6, 2009)

balvarik said:


> What is the end result of the kills?
> 
> Nice work Top!
> Mike



We donate our harvests to local churches and families. We field dress our hogs and hang them whole in our walk-in cooler in Cuthbert. Anyone may pick-up a whole hog for free or pay the processor to have it skinned and quartered.

---JAGER


----------



## MERCing (Apr 6, 2009)

Great job guys. Keep at it !!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 6, 2009)

Reminds me of the days of the Buffalo Slaughters during the expansion of the West. Was it really neccesary or beneficial. Again we say hogs aren't a native species but they were here long before most of our ancestors unbless your American Indian. I will be honest , I enjoy hunting them and understand they damage agriculture and compete for food of animals others enjoy hunting, like turkey and deer. How much damage do Deer cause in auto accidents? How many deaths can we contribute to accidents caused by hog/vehicle crashes? Let's not be so hasty. And Jager, be honest, did you start out with the intent of pest control or the enjoyment for hunting them and saw a way to make a little money in the process.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 6, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Reminds me of the days of the Buffalo Slaughters during the expansion of the West. Was it really neccesary or beneficial.



Ask a farmer who just replanted 50 acres of corn/peanuts because his field was completely destroyed by hogs last night if it was necessary or beneficial to remove the threat. Farmers know how much money feral hogs cost them in annual crop damage and they are trying to make a profit. 

We are very effective at killing 75-80% of the hogs entering a corn or peanut field each night. We have already killed over 200 hogs during the past two months in the same fields for the same farmers where we killed 417 last year. It doesn't make any difference if we kill every hog on the farm. Within two months, another group will migrate into the area following the creek systems. Hogs are always going to be in swamps and creeks next to prime agriculture land for a food source. There is no need to leave any for "seed" because you are underestimating their breeding capacity. Hogs are going to be there year after year because of the habitat. You could kill every hog you catch or trap and still have ample opportunity for future generations. 



curdogsforhogs said:


> And Jager, be honest, did you start out with the intent of pest control or the enjoyment for hunting them and saw a way to make a little money in the process.



I loved being a career Soldier and enjoyed leading my shooting team to three Olympic medals and four Olympic records at the Army Marksmanship Unit. So I designed a business model to solve a growing agricultural problem utilizing my 24-years of combat and shooting experience while implementing military thermal technology. The state of Georgia has displayed enough foresight to allow its hunters to legally use infrared equipment on invasive species at night to help solve the problem. We have been given a trusted opportunity which South Carolina, Tennessee, Alabama and Florida hunters have not been extended. It is a bonus to make a living from these precious gifts.

---JAGER


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 6, 2009)

*well mann ....*

this is my answer too this thread !!!!

...

..Jager U da mann ........ thanx for your service too our country

  great idea too help out in many directions by dealing with a problem with a solution !!! 

and there will be haters in every situation where there is change  !!

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 6, 2009)

Your definetly not the only veterans on this site,  22 Years retired Active Army 1SG myself. Feel thought that partof ensureing freedom also protect our sport for children to come to have the opportunity to hunt hogs with dogs or still hunt.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 7, 2009)

I remember my Grandfather telling me about the time they brought the deer into the county he lived in as a young man ........

So does not make them a non native deer  now ????

He also told me there were hogs long before the deer came........

So if ya kill enough of anything unregulated then it will not be here for future generations to hunt and enjoy........

90% of the people for Jager prob work in an office down town and pay to do what we love to hunt for free


----------



## Bigred1454 (Apr 7, 2009)

How much do you charge for someone to go on a hunt.
Do you charge per pig or per night.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigred1454,

I'll answer your questions in a PM.

---JAGER


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 7, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I remember my Grandfather telling me about the time they brought the deer into the county he lived in as a young man ........
> 
> So does not make them a non native deer  now ????
> 
> ...



Grandpa was wrong. Deer were here LONG before hogs. Europeans brought hogs over. Deer were killed off by Europeans. That's why they had to be "re-stocked" or "replenished". A doe may have two fawns a year, sometimes three or even possibly four. A sow can have 30-40 piglets a year. As they say, "we're talking bout a whole nother animal here".


----------



## Bigred1454 (Apr 7, 2009)

So many people would do this for free!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you charge $550 a night with 2 night min.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigred1454 said:


> So many people would do this for free!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you charge $550 a night with 2 night min.



No need to worry , 3more years with Obama and we will not have to pay to eat because we will have to hunt to survive .........


----------



## Bigred1454 (Apr 7, 2009)

If he dont take our guns first. We may have to Spear 'em


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigred1454 said:


> If he dont take our guns first. We may have to Spear 'em



Ole Hank Jr was right " A shotgun, Rifle and a 4wheel drive and a COUNTRY BOY CAN SURVIVE!!!!!!!"


----------



## Big Kuntry (Apr 7, 2009)

Man, I'm glad that I do not have to bare the task of cleaning them hogs...lol.


----------



## Bigred1454 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jager someone sent me a PM to say that I had slammed you. I just posted your rate so others would know how much. I wish I could afford to go I hunt with an AR-15 and EOTech and spotlight so I know that would be awesome to hunt like that I've also watched your videos way before any of this so I'm not slamming you!!


----------



## Bigred1454 (Apr 7, 2009)

Like I said No HARM intended. I know others would like to know how much it cost. This whole forum pretty much is people wanting to know where and how much. I know how expensive the stuff is I have $2000 in 1 of my AR's that I use. So sorry I just thought it would be easier for people to see how much it would cost. Also I was not saying you should do for free just saying theres plenty of people who would do it for free.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigred1454 said:


> So many people would do this for free!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you charge $550 a night with 2 night min.




8 hour hunt @ $550 .    

Thats $68.75 per hour.  The guide(s)  have to be paid so figure maybe $20 and hour to stay up all nite. That's only the actual hunt, They probably begin work a couple hours prior to the actual hunting and a couple hours after the hunt to handle the nites harvest. Your're down to $48.75 per hour at just the 8 hours of the hunt.  

The local gun range here charges $15-20 hour to rent their equipment and  don't believe it is nearly as expensive or high tech as the stuff Jager is providing. At $20 an hour it would take 200 hours to pay for a $4000 gun/ thermal scope. I figure he must have at least 3 guns, cause he books hunt with up to 3 people.   I'm not sure what type ammo they use but it looks like they could easily go thru a couple boxes of bullets a nite and the ones I use run about $40-50 a box.  Then you have the transportation, Trucks, fuel, insurance & maintenance.  Uncle Sam is going to get his share in buiness licenses, fees, and taxes.  He's in  business dealing with weapons and other people's property so there is probably a pretty hefty liability insurance premium involved.`

Then there is all the time spent preparing, advertising, maintaining equipment , finding places to hunt. A 2 nite minimum helps to cover all the stuff  that has to be done away from the field.  I charge a 2 hour minimum on tractor work for the same reason.... you may have a 30 minute job spreading a load of dirt, but I  have a lot more time involved in hooking up trailers and implements and loading/ hauling equipment, then unhooking and unloading afterwards.

I don't know Jager from the Prime Minister of Great Britain.  I do know it takes a lot to run a business even a small one.  I doubt he is getting rich.  He is probably making a fair income  doing something he enjoys.

If you'd do it for  free why don't you go hang out with him for a couple days, I'm sure he'd appreciate the extra help.


----------



## Bigred1454 (Apr 7, 2009)

I would go out and help him and wouldnt ask for a dime because I like to hunt. I just like being out there even if I'm not doing the shootin'. Theres been plenty of times when I hold the spot light and other people are shooting. Like I said I just like to be in the woods more than anything else.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigred1454 said:


> So many people would do this for free!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you charge $550 a night with 2 night min.



Those who perform feral hog control for free are not killing 79 hogs in six nights. They also wouldn't do it for free if they had $100,000 invested in their equipment. We must not be charging too much if all our hunts are booked months in advance.

I answered your pricing questions in a private message in keeping with the "Forum Rules and Guidelines". GON members can go to our website via our public profile to view our equipment, prices and photo gallery.



Bigred1454 said:


> Like I said No HARM intended.



No harm received.

---JAGER


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Apr 7, 2009)

Jager's hunts  are bargain,  It costs that much to book a 1/2 day quail hunt and you only get 12 birds!  

 There's a lot more meat on  them hogs.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hogs*



Confederate_Jay said:


> 8 hour hunt @ $550 .
> 
> Thats $68.75 per hour.  The guide(s)  have to be paid so figure maybe $20 and hour to stay up all nite. That's only the actual hunt, They probably begin work a couple hours prior to the actual hunting and a couple hours after the hunt to handle the nites harvest. Your're down to $48.75 per hour at just the 8 hours of the hunt.
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head Jay!!!!!


----------



## Swineqhog (Apr 7, 2009)

*Deer*

A buddy of mine gets a deer control permit for soy bean feilds. I'll be sure to post some pictures of that and see what gets stirred up.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 7, 2009)

Swineqhog said:


> A buddy of mine gets a deer control permit for soy bean feilds. I'll be sure to post some pictures of that and see what gets stirred up.



Apples to Oranges. No comparison.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hunts*

I know of a guy that charges $1500 a day for quail hunts.

If you like to hunt, like to eat wild hog, want to fill the freezer, want to use high-tech equipment that most only dream about shooting, have a chance to mount a wild hog trophy, get some great bragging pics, enjoy hanging with friends and crew etc. and let someone else do most of the work, I would say it would be a ball and well worth the money.


----------



## smitty (Apr 7, 2009)

*Great job!!*

STACK" THEM UP !


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 7, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> And Jager, be honest, did you start out with the intent of pest control or the enjoyment for hunting them and saw a way to make a little money in the process.



Really...who cares.  It is called CAPITALISM....and it was what our country was founded on.  If people are willing to pay, who are you to judge or care.

Jager was just a smart guy who had the experience and the knowledge to capitalize on an idea that we all wish we thought of.  

MMMmmmm...I wonder if Henry Ford started out making cars because people needed a form of transportation or because he thought he could help people out and make a little money in the process.

btw, to both of you curdogs and jager, thanks to both of you for your service to our country


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2009)

Confederate_Jay said:


> 8 hour hunt @ $550 .
> 
> Thats $68.75 per hour.  The guide(s)  have to be paid so figure maybe $20 and hour to stay up all nite. That's only the actual hunt, They probably begin work a couple hours prior to the actual hunting and a couple hours after the hunt to handle the nites harvest. Your're down to $48.75 per hour at just the 8 hours of the hunt.
> 
> ...




one word...

yep


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 7, 2009)

Playing around with $15k thermal sights would almost be worth it for a hunt.  Dedicated weapons or can people bring their own?

I don't see any problem with kill hogs in mass.  As much as I enjoy looking for a piggy to shot while hunting, I would rather be rid of them entirely.  Too many farmers have saw their profits dwindle severly in just a few nights of damage.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2009)

You don't see pest control guys lining up the 2000 roaches, 200 mice, 50 million ants, and 20 rats they exterminated in a night next to them sitting proudly with their mouse traps and insectiside can.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> You don't see pest control guys lining up the 2000 roaches, 200 mice, 50 million ants, and 20 rats they exterminated in a night next to them sitting proudly with their mouse traps and insectiside can.




they may not line them up, but will surely use it when talking to potential clients about the lethality of their work.

Jager is probably proud of the lethality of his work.  although he is using the forums to advertise his work, he is doing it within the rules of the forums from what I can tell these days


----------



## Stickbow (Apr 7, 2009)

Keep up the good work. Excellent way to capitalize on your training and experience. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> they may not line them up, but will surely use it when talking to potential clients about the lethality of their work.
> 
> Jager is probably proud of the lethality of his work.  although he is using the forums to advertise his work, he is doing it within the rules of the forums from what I can tell these days



I agree that he is proud of his work just like we are all proud of our work.  And I'm not going to deny that I do think it would be a fun night and a good way to help farmers.  But I don't think it is hunting and I don't think it belongs in a hunting forum.  But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2009)

It seems that the majority of us who come from a farmin` background, have a different opinion of wild hogs, than those who come from other backgrounds.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigred1454 said:


> So many people would do this for free!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you charge $550 a night with 2 night min.



To me that just sounds like good business. He took something that all ya'll do for free and seems to be making decent money off of it. If I could do it I would in a heart beat! Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> It seems that the majority of us who come from a farmin` background, have a different opinion of wild hogs, than those who come from other backgrounds.



Seems to be the Atlanta area especially. I don't reckon an ol hog can tear up much concrete.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> It seems that the majority of us who come from a farmin` background, have a different opinion of wild hogs, than those who come from other backgrounds.





swamphawg said:


> Seems to be the Atlanta area especially. I don't reckon an ol hog can tear up much concrete.



dont lump us into one  category


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 7, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> dont lump us into one  category



I think you got guilted by association.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 7, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I don't think it is hunting and I don't think it belongs in a hunting forum.  But this is just my opinion.



We wouldn't have to post a thread here if Swineqhog, Squealmaker, Curdog, HOGGDOGS, Bud 123, Tetgunner and Ruger Man could get their facts straight before talking negatively about us on another thread. We have no problem setting the record straight with a few new threads if they choose to stab us in the back.

We donate our harvests to local churches and families while providing farmers with a free hog control service using the best combat tested equipment in the world. You would be hard pressed to find a farmer, Farm Bureau, state wildlife biologist or Federal wildlife service agent in the United States who has the slightest problem with our effective methods.

This is just a small group of jealous weekend sport hunters who would rather start negative rumors about us to cloud the issue instead of looking at the big picture. If they are truly concerned about the best interests of their sport, then they are already doing the right thing to adequately service their farmers- and we are all on the same page. 

We are doggers biggest promoter if you kill every hog you catch. We despise the hunters illegally transporting feral hogs to start new populations just so they have new places to hunt. The only reason any hunter would have a problem with our methods is if they were not truly looking out for the best interests of the farming community also.



squealmaker said:


> His name on here is jagar and he thinks his stuff don't stink and he is the answer to wiping out the hog population in the state of ga. and thats about all he wants to do is wipe them out.





HOGGDOGS said:


> Keep us posted on this meeting I would like to give him my two cents. Stray bullets at night I don't think so.





bud 123 said:


> JAGER he can stay his butt in Columbus with his stuff.


I have news for you gentlemen. We will continue to speak to farmers at every UGA County Extension and Farm Bureau meeting in Georgia where invited. We will speak to 350-400 USDA agents at the Wildlife Damage Management Conference in Saratoga, NY on 04-06 May. We will spend an entire week with every USDA State Director in the United States who is experiencing human-wildlife conflicts in their state. We plan to train a new retired Soldier every year and outfit them with the best thermal equipment on the planet to service a new three-county agricultural area in Georgia. We will also introduce new radio telemetry and trapping products this year to make hunters, trappers and landowners more effective at managing feral hog populations.

What will you implement this year to make a difference to the farming community? I hope this inspires you to do something more than complain about us.

---JAGER


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 7, 2009)

I am all for capitalism. Surely not Obama's socialism. Great that JAGER was able to turn what he was experienced at and enjoyed doing into a form of income. No problem there either. Was raised on farms,understand they damage that hogs can do. Really no easy way  to control the population due to nature of the critter just like coyotes. Population rate being as it ease all forms of hunting have a place in the control of hogs and understand that they are considered pest which are not managed. I just enjoy our means as I am sure JAGER does as well. I just hope my son can continue to enjoy hog hunting with dogs as long as well as his sons. MY last 2 cents for what it's worth. Lived long enough to know that you can't please everyone so I just worry about my own as long as regulations dont restrict that freedom.

Continue to do our part by continuing to hunt as long as others don't try and convince state officials to take away our rights by accusing all dog hunters as being part of the problem.


----------



## CAL (Apr 7, 2009)

I can assure you Mr.Curdogsforhogs that all doggers are not the problem.Not in my neck of the woods anyway.There are just a few that will transport and turn loose hogs where there aren't any.Around me most of the hogs were transported into my area by hunting clubs wanting more game to hunt.They were hauled in here in stock trailers and released many years ago.The hogs have just gotten to be a local problem just lately.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont disagree I am on the side of the hog dog hunter for sure and really not exactly sure how I got sucked into this thread so easily but it happened.


----------



## yonceyboy (Apr 7, 2009)

looks fun killem all jag.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 7, 2009)

Way to go Jager kill them all!.....the people bashing are the problem and have no clue as to nuisance control, as well as protecting private property and running a successful business  while you and your company make a decent living, and if your scheduling hunts months in advance then obviously people are booking with you because they enjoy it and the price must not be that bad..... my god folks this is America if you don't like it don't book a hunt... and you wonder why we loose rights to everything people bash another persons form of legal hunting just because you don't like it or can't do it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks again, Jager; ya'll are a good gift from above.  Well said with high character as usual.  With deer season being over, was hoping we'd be hearing from you & your team on the hog harvest results you are efficiently & effectively delivering for the farmers you serve well.  Good job on what ya'll are doing, have done in the past, & continue to do.  Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hogs a night video!*

The video is awsome!  Check out the coyote among the piggies.  Looks like a heck of a lot of fun to me!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLp6DQjDjxw


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 7, 2009)

Man I can smell the BACON!  I can't believe anyone would be against protecting the FARMERS land they work hard and make little for you and I.  Thank you for your services Jager and if you can make some $$$ in the process even better.  For anyone to question the $$ someone would charge for anything needs to remember that something is worth what one is willing to pay.  I believe the price to be very fair.  You have to realize how expensive the tools are in the trade.  Keep droppin em Jager!


----------



## Al White (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like yall got it goin on!  Hogs reproduce so fast it's hard to get rid of em once you have em.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 7, 2009)

Well heres how I see it, There is no way Jager can kill ALL the hogs (Thank the Lord).

I among many other people enjoy hunting them more than deer, and if they were erradicated the sport and enjoyment would no longer be available.

No need to worry hog doggers, we'll keep the population rolling.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Apr 7, 2009)

Dogs are better and cheaper even if u only get one hog


----------



## redlevel (Apr 7, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> No need to worry hog doggers, we'll keep the population rolling.



Does this mean that you intend to relocate hogs?


----------



## JAGER (Apr 7, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> No need to worry hog doggers, we'll keep the population rolling.



He sets a fine public example for hog doggers everywhere.

We rest our case your honor.

---JAGER


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 7, 2009)

I didnt even read thur this one.
Again why do you continue to post in a hunting forum? You are not a hunter. you are a pest controller. You should find a pest control forum to post in.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 7, 2009)

You can tell a lot about a person by the way they "carry" themselves. If you were to read all of Jager's posts and then compare those to the ones where people are against him............well, hmmmmmm, I think you get the point. 

Great job with your efforts on controlling wild hogs and allowing people to HUNT them in this manner.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 7, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I didnt even read thur this one.
> Again why do you continue to post in a hunting forum? You are not a hunter. you are a pest controller. You should find a pest control forum to post in.



Maybe you should take your "opinion" of a member to PMs.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 7, 2009)

keep up the good work, Jager...the dumb rednecks who say that what you are doing is wrong or speak of relocation are idiots who don't have anything or any sense....nice work and thank you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 7, 2009)

Todd E said:


> Maybe you should take your "opinion" of a member to PMs.



I read all his "stuff" last year. We went down this road last year.


----------



## short stop (Apr 7, 2009)

well   its  all good in my book ..  I come from a  farming background ..I  hate   hogs    they do  nothing but root / destroy  crops .... Sport ?  A  waste of a good bullet  imo ..

  If you ever  had  to spend  your own  $   replanting a crop   or  fixing  roadbeds / hayfields  that  hogs   work over    when they  invade an area   youd have no use for them .. 


 -- I  cannot belive foks  are   calling this   non hunting issue  but pest coontrol  then  turn around  and  twist  the   same issue   to call it hunting .   You  can hunt hogs  at night with dogs  cant ya ?  You could  bay 3 or 4  and  kill them  cant ya    
----Pot meet   kettle   

 For the record  : Id love to  do this   with my kid    and  plan on  trying to book a hunt   just so  he  can experince  something like this .... cool is an understatement !!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 7, 2009)

You don't brag and post pics when you shoot a deer with a depradation permit do you? Same applies here......


----------



## short stop (Apr 8, 2009)

Hes  playing by the rules  of this forum buckbacks ..       only a select  few  seems  to  cry over spilt milk here ..  and  they  look  fooloish   .imo  


  you cannot compair this  to a  deer  permit   cull.
 deer are a game animal   with a   season and  limit -- hogs are not 
   you dont have to get  state  approval to do this ..or permit 
   you cannot  remove deer from a  permit hunt 
 you cannot shoot antlered deer on a permit hunt ..
    lots of  varibles  

*your  compairing apples  to oranges bud


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

maybe so but when you shoot them under those terms you are trying to remove a pest.
I'm not saying shooting them at night is wrong or that there isnt a need. I just don't see it as hunting at all and find it shameful that its advertised that way.
He is advertising his services on here. I know another hog guide that was banned for just this same thing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 8, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I agree that he is proud of his work just like we are all proud of our work.  And I'm not going to deny that I do think it would be a fun night and a good way to help farmers.  But I don't think it is hunting and I don't think it belongs in a hunting forum.  But this is just my opinion.





buckbacks said:


> I didnt even read thur this one.
> Again why do you continue to post in a hunting forum? You are not a hunter. you are a pest controller. You should find a pest control forum to post in.



dont forget that a lot of die hard bow hunters would prefer the rifle killers not be posting in the hunting forums...



buckbacks said:


> He is advertising his services on here. I know another hog guide that was banned for just this same thing.




so far he is within the forum rules, unless it is happening on posts that are being removed before I see them now.  where as lil tommie haskins was a lost advertising cause from the very first day that he slipped through the cracks...and the last time he slipped through with bunches of new names just to sell his hog hunts


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 8, 2009)

He doesn't have to advertise, ya'll are doing it for him.  I support both Jager and dog hunters.  Both are doing a service.  You're not going to kill all the hogs anyway, so what is the problem with his method?  It doesn't appear they are wounding animals, they are dropping them.  Some folks would think dog hogging is wrong for the dog, a boar can tear a dog up.  I don't believe that, but you know there are lots that would.  Both dog runners and Jager keep up the good work.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 8, 2009)

*Bragging and posting pics*

The only problem I see with bragging and posting pics of large kills is that the ANTIs and animal rights groups might use as ammunition against hunters. It might be good advertising but it also could come back to haunt us.  
For that reason it might be good to limit posting of pics of piles of dead animals.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 8, 2009)

whchunter said:


> For that reason it might be good to limit posting of pics of piles of dead animals.



OK, then the first pictures I want removed are the ones of that poor, bloody turkey in buckback's avatar, and those defenseless ducks in bomber's.  No more pictures of Bambi with his tongue hanging out, either.  And there are several pictures on one of the threads with dogs pulling down hogs, one of which appears to be in an enclosure.  Talk about barbaric!!  And how about those pictures the duck hunters put up, sometimes with dozens of dead ducks spread out on the tailgate of a pickup?

It seems to me we're being right selective if pictures of dead hogs offend us (and PETA) and the others don't.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok here's a novel idea quit worrying about what other people do and do your own thing.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 8, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Ok here's a novel idea quit worrying about what other people do and do your own thing.



Post of the decade here folks !!!!


----------



## CAL (Apr 8, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Ok here's a novel idea quit worrying about what other people do and do your own thing.



Yes,yes,and yes!If you don't like to read about the work Mr.Jager is doing then put him in your ignore list and move on.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Ok here's a novel idea quit worrying about what other people do and do your own thing.



Now that would be a neat change!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonder if Jager is hiring!?!? What a job!


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know AmBASSaDEER, but I would drag and clean a few hogs for a chance behind that equipment!!!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 8, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I don't know AmBASSaDEER, but I would drag and clean a few hogs for a chance behind that equipment!!!!!



Heck yeah!! Me too!


----------



## Derek Edge (Apr 8, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> It seems that the majority of us who come from a farmin` background, have a different opinion of wild hogs, than those who come from other backgrounds.



Exactly, I feel the same way.  I love to hunt them, but I have seen the damage they can do to a farmers wallet.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 8, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Heck yeah!! Me too!



Been there, done that. It rocks. Jager Pro is a great guy with an amazing set up of equipment.

I've seen what these hogs do to crops, and I've seen how many hogs get away. You can't kill all of 'em.

Never had so much fun staying up all night with mosquitos the size of a quarter and heat that wouldn't end.

Quit crying people. He helps a lot of farmers out here, and puts food in a lot of peoples stomachs.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 8, 2009)

Kill em ALL


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2009)

Jager I hope you and the dog hunters kill every last one of them stinkin pigs!!!


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 8, 2009)

a question to all the ''farmers with hog problems''....when you where having these problems , did you open your land to hunters to try to keep the hog population down.????


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 8, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> a question to all the ''farmers with hog problems''....when you where having these problems , did you open your land to hunters to try to keep the hog population down.????



And have to deal with a bunch of people coming onto their land? Perhaps coming back uninvited? Coming back with dogs? Coming back and killing deer?

I'd say Jager is a bit more "thorough" then most, which is what they asked for.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 8, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> a question to all the ''farmers with hog problems''....when you where having these problems , did you open your land to hunters to try to keep the hog population down.????



the bad apples in the dogging world have pretty much fouled that up....and I know there are plenty of good dog guys out there too.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 8, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> a question to all the ''farmers with hog problems''....when you where having these problems , did you open your land to hunters to try to keep the hog population down.????



We had some doggers come in.  They were good people, had control of their dogs, were careful to not hurt any fences or anything.  I think they caught two hogs on our place, and maybe two or three on the adjoining farm.  They removed the hogs alive, though, and knowing what I know now, I wouldn't let them do that.

Hunters are not going to alleviate the problem.  They will kill or catch a few pigs.  What we need is the kind of slaughter you see in the videos.  My brother and a couple of other folks got lucky one day and killed 15 or so in a field in broad daylight.  

Go back and read your post.  Maybe you didn't mean it like it sounds, but I'm not about to "open my land to hunters" or anyone else.

Why do you, and several others on here, seem to think that farmers somehow have an obligation to provide hunting opportunities for people who are not going to make a dent in the hog population rather than getting someone like Jager who can make an immediate difference?

Also, why did you choose to put the phrase "farmers with hog problems" in quotes?   That implies to me that you suspect we are making it all up, or exaggerating the problem.  Is that the case?

I still want to know what Blue Iron meant by his crack about "we'll keep the population rolling."   Is this typical of dog hunters?   If not, about a dozen of the good dog hunters, and I believe most are good hunters, should jump down his throat about that remark.   Silence so far from the doggers.


----------



## Robk (Apr 8, 2009)

If I read that correctly they are going to outfit a former soldier to provide this service...  Heck, Sign me up...  

11M2B4   


R


----------



## whchunter (Apr 8, 2009)

*Dream world*



biggabuck said:


> Ok here's a novel idea quit worrying about what other people do and do your own thing.



Reality is "That ain't gonna happen"

Ain't human nature. While a lot of us would be content to do so, a lot of folks won't and this day and time if you bury your head in the sand someone is gonna sneak up and put fireants down your pants.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 8, 2009)

JAGER said:


> He sets a fine public example for hog doggers everywhere.
> 
> We rest our case your honor.
> 
> ---JAGER


 

Mr. Jager there are LEGAL ways to re-locate hogs.

I rest my case your honor.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 8, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Does this mean that you intend to relocate hogs?


 
Most definetly so, if I have the legal means to.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats what you folks don't understand, just because its what YOU wish doesn't make it what everyone wishes.

My view is, you do your thing and I'll do mine. I won't worry about what your doing and you don't worry about what I'm doing.

There is no way you and your commando team of Vets can erradicate the population.


----------



## hoyt84 (Apr 8, 2009)

IMO Jager is doing a good thing. The only way a hog leaves my place alive (after we catch him with dogs) is if he is going in a pen. Who ever reloctes a hog in the wild is not being very considerate to their neibor imo. I have a friend that farms and several guys dumped a bunch of hogs on their place next to his. Well, you can guess what happened. They got in his fields bad. And we killed as many as we could.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 8, 2009)

40-13-3-.03 Swine.
http://rules.sos.state.ga.us/docs/40/13/3/03.pdf

(2) Georgia feral swine of any age moving within Georgia must test negative to an official 
brucellosis test and an official pseudorabies test within 30 days prior to movement, 
originate from a validated brucellosis free herd and a qualified pseudorabies free herd, or 
be moved directly to a state or federally approved slaughter establishment, to an approved 
hunting preserve, or to an approved swine slaughter sale. 


Blue Iron, are you moving them to "an approved hunting preserve,"  which would be one that is enclosed with no possibility of escape?

If so, then I applaud you, and wish you success in your endeavors.  Well managed preserves that adhere to all georgia laws concerning agricultural and non-native exotic species  are very legitimate businesses.

Somehow, that isn't what I think you meant in that first post.  "No need to worry hog doggers, we'll keep the population rolling."

I see you've backed off now and thrown the phrases "LEGAL ways" and "legal means" in the mix.

Did one of your doggy friends maybe pm you and advise you?

I see my thread asking doggers to denounce relocation got pulled.  I had to leave, and if there were ever any replies, I didn't see them. 

I may be wrong, but I still don't think I have seen any doggers just flat-out denounce relocation.  If I'm wrong, I apologize.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 8, 2009)

Swineqhog said:


> A buddy of mine gets a deer control permit for soy bean feilds. I'll be sure to post some pictures of that and see what gets stirred up.



Swinehog makes a good point.  Neither activity is illegal, but killing lots of deer with crop permits and then bragging about it will get you ridden out of town on a rail.  However, killing lots of hogs that are destroying crops and then bragging about it is okay.

I just hope we never get to the point where deer are looked at the same way as hogs by the majority of the population.  Someone with Jager's equipment could easily wipe out the deer population.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 8, 2009)

In my very limited experience with them I hate them already.  We've never had hogs on our farm before and when I was turkey hunting this past weekend I came around a corner on a farm road and the road was all torn up.  Then the next morning I was driving through a field and saw the ground torn up all over the place.  These hogs haven't been around before, or I've never seen sign of them at least, but they're here now, and we have less turkey's on our land, I'm sure of it.  I don't know if hogs run turkey's off or not, but it seems like it.  They're a pest and I hope they get killed in any way possible.  There's a hunting club within a mile of our property and I sure hope they didn't bring some in just for them to hunt and some went wondering around and ended up on our place


----------



## redlevel (Apr 8, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I just hope we never get to the point where deer are looked at the same way as hogs by the majority of the population.  Someone with Jager's equipment could easily wipe out the deer population.



There are two things different about deer:

1.  Deer populations can be controlled by hunting if the DNR makes it happen by liberalizing limits, and if hunters will act responsibly by taking out enough does to keep the population in check.  Of course, most hunters want the population too high so they can see a parade each time they hunt.   I think the population should be about half what it is.  Maybe I could grow some peas without putting up an eight-foot fence.

2.   Deer do tremendous damage to crops and landscaping,  but they do not generally tear up the soil like hogs do.  Your average cattleman isn't going to be bothered nearly as much by an overpopulation of deer as  by hogs.

My guess is that "the majority of the population" probably already thinks there are too many deer, especially when they hit one.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 8, 2009)

redlevel said:


> 40-13-3-.03 Swine.
> http://rules.sos.state.ga.us/docs/40/13/3/03.pdf
> 
> (2) Georgia feral swine of any age moving within Georgia must test negative to an official
> ...


 
I've never moved a hog in my life hombre, but there are LEGAL ways of doing it as you have stated, and nowhere in that law you posted does it say that the "preserve" has to be "enclosed". If you don't like it don't do it, but don't complain about what other folks do.  Thats my whole point.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 8, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Mr. Jager there are LEGAL ways to re-locate hogs. If you don't like it don't do it, but don't complain about what other folks do.





> 2008-2009 Georgia Hunting Regulation- Page 12 http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Assets/Documents/Hunting_Regulations/08-09_Hunting_Regs.pdf
> STOCKING: Relocating feral hogs is illegal unless they have tested negative for brucellosis and pseudorabies within 30 days prior to being moved. Individuals who relocate hogs in violation of laws and regulations are subject to prosecution by the Department of Agriculture.



I think we have every right to police the 10% of idiots who are openly breaking the law. Every week doggers post pictures on this forum of live hogs in a trailer (like the example below) bragging about the big one they caught last night? Come on guys… Do you seriously think we believe a state-approved veterinarian administered an official swine brucellosis and pseudorabies test last night and the results already came back negative? Please don't insult our intelligence. 

They are clearly illegally transporting a boar they just caught to another location and blatantly displaying their crime for the world to see. Is breaking the law the accepted approach to "keep the population rolling" and to ensure the "sport" is passed to future generations? 

It also sends a very clear message to the Georgia Department of Agriculture (GDA) and state legislators who are worried about the transmission of pseudorabies (PRV) and swine brucellosis to domestic pork. The US Department of Agriculture (USDA) initiated a nationwide PRV eradication program in 1989. All states were successful in reaching disease-free status for PRV in domestic hog herds during late 2004. Since PRV has been reported in feral hogs from 10 states, the USDA is ultimately concerned about spreading this virus to domestic pork again.

These are all legitimate concerns for the farming community, the hunting industry and the hog doggers reputation. The spirit of the GON Forum is to have intelligent conversations about these topics and to exchange ideas and opinions. Your comments and actions give you a specific reputation. It is up to you whether it is positive or negative.

---JAGER


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 8, 2009)

I dont like the part where you said you kill urban deer.  Where are you killing urban deer?  Are you killing them out of season?  Are you shooting rifles in Bow Only areas?  Just curious.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 8, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> I dont like the part where you said you kill urban deer.



I never said we killed urban deer, only feral hogs. The US Department of Agriculture kills urban deer every month in major metropolitan cities all over the United States when they become overpopulated. This topic has nothing to do with this thread. 

---JAGER


----------



## redlevel (Apr 8, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> I dont like the part where you said you kill urban deer.  Where are you killing urban deer?  Are you killing them out of season?  Are you shooting rifles in Bow Only areas?  Just curious.



Is that your only comment about this thread?  

Do you like the part where Blue Iron advocated illegal relocation of feral hogs?

So far, not a dog hunter has come right out and said, "no, that is morally reprehensible as well as illegal."

Will you be the first, brownhounds?


----------



## short stop (Apr 8, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> I dont like the part where you said you kill urban deer.  Where are you killing urban deer?  Are you killing them out of season?  Are you shooting rifles in Bow Only areas?  Just curious.



  where in the world  did  you come up with this  off the wall remark ?    It has  absolutley nothing to do with this thread ...

         ---you are definatley    the sharpest  crayon in the box  !!!!


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 8, 2009)

JAGER said:


> I never said we killed urban deer, only feral hogs. The US Department of Agriculture kills urban deer every month in major metropolitan cities all over the United States when they become overpopulated. This topic has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> ---JAGER



yes they do that,and they do it more often than most people realize.....it must be done to control the population of deer ,beavers,hogs,predators,ect. and now more so on airport birds..    HOWEVER,they do not film and show the public the so called action....can you imagined your film being shown on national t v ???


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe next Jager can help the cattle farmers out west with the groundhogs.....


----------



## JAGER (Apr 8, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> HOWEVER,they do not film and show the public the so called action....can you imagined your film being shown on national t v ???



We actually film several thermal hog control shows which are shown on national television networks every year. The Outdoor Channel airs this footage because killing feral hogs in the state of Georgia at night with infrared devices is a perfectly legal hog control method for the general public and has been approved by the Department of Natural Resources. 

Feral hogs are property of the land owner and considered an invasive species. They are not considered a game animal nor wildlife. Deer and other game species are property of the state and considered wildlife. 

Game species are not legal for the general public to hunt at night. Only USDA Wildlife Service agents are permitted to kill game species at night outside of legal hunting seasons to control human-wildlife conflicts. This footage is not appropriate for national television since it not a legal control method for the general public.

---JAGER


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 8, 2009)

How in the world did I miss this one??? I grew up in a farming community, started working on a farm when I was 10 yrs old. Never knew too much about wild (feral) hogs til I was in high school. Never saw one til I was about 20. BUT, what I have seen in 30yrs of hunting whitetails, and what an uncontrolled hog population will do the deer herd, I say to Jager, kill'em all brother. I've seen first hand what a herd can do overnight to a freshly planted field. I've also seen what they can do to a load of fresh hay put out for a farmer's cows. I've seen what an unexpected "waller" can do to a tractor's axle and tires. It ain't cheap folks, when you have to overhaul the front end of a big John Deere. I know from personal experience what "relocation" will do for the deer herd. I had a 50 acre paradise, my father's land. Approximately 1000 acres surrounded us, different land owners, with NO hogs. Deer everywhere. One season, out of nowhere, hogs started showing up. Big ones, little ones, in between ones. Saw 26 one evening in the stand, 19 piglets. My deer disappeared. I killed 5, but that didn't even touch them. We trapped 15 and fed them out, still didn't touch them. I'm pretty sure I know where they came from, but no way to prove it now. I'm all for dogging hogs if that's the way one wants to hunt them. I also admire Jager for finding a way to help the farmer, and if he makes part of his living that way, more power to him. It really doesn't matter how many he kills, he'll  never kill them all. Is it "hunting" in the truest sense of the word, maybe not, but if I ever have the chance to "hunt" with him, I'll blast'em til they stop coming!!!

More power to you Jager!!


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Apr 8, 2009)

jag bust em all and congrats on making a living on your skills especilaly in these hard times and donating the meat to those in need


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 8, 2009)

surely you don't consider  the outdoor channel national t v...if it was shown on let's say c n n , i do not think you national popularity would rise.......i don't care if you sneek up on them and shove lit dynamite sticks up their butts....the problem i believe is the filming , and then making  available to the public.....to sum it up,i believe hunters are shooting themself's in the foot by drooling over scenes like the ones you show,while the anti's are just collecting the evidence that hunting is not humane......remember, they WILL win , it's just a matter of how fast hunters help speed along their cause...


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> surely you don't consider  the outdoor channel national t v...if it was shown on let's say c n n , i do not think you national popularity would rise.......i don't care if you sneek up on them and shove lit dynamite sticks up their butts....the problem i believe is the filming , and then making  available to the public.....to sum it up,i believe hunters are shooting themself's in the foot by drooling over scenes like the ones you show,while the anti's are just collecting the evidence that hunting is not humane......remember, they WILL win , it's just a matter of how fast hunters help speed along their cause...



That's why this shouldn't be considered hunting and shared on hunting forums.


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 8, 2009)

I also know what happens when hogs get into crops!! Seen them go through and knock down 10 acres of corn in just a few nights! I say more power to the man for doing what he's doing! I understand some people like to hunt hogs i even enjoy hunting them but i'm not about to move a hog somewhere else so i can hunt him another day! Kinda makes me mad when somebody tells me they saw some hogs this morning hunting but didn't shoot one because they weren't very big, I have killed a number of pigs and shoot them every time i get the chance. People that are saying he is going to hurt dog hunting imo are wrong this one group of people aren't going to wipe out the whole hog population in Georgia. Just my 2 cents


----------



## redlevel (Apr 8, 2009)

saltysenior said:


> surely you don't consider  the outdoor channel national t v...if it was shown on let's say c n n , i do not think you national popularity would rise.......i don't care if you sneek up on them and shove lit dynamite sticks up their butts....the problem i believe is the filming , and then making  available to the public.....to sum it up,i believe hunters are shooting themself's in the foot by drooling over scenes like the ones you show,while the anti's are just collecting the evidence that hunting is not humane......remember, they WILL win , it's just a matter of how fast hunters help speed along their cause...



Then I assume you are opposed to any pictures of harvested game animals?  After all, the antis don't care if it is a deer, a pile of hogs,  a tailgate loaded with ducks, or a stringer of fish, for that matter.  

I have often thought the same thing while watching hunters on the outdoor channels shoot geese or ducks from the dug-out pits they use.  Wow, what must an anti think watching a dog run down a wounded goose the shooter made a bad hit on?

In the end, they can get their anti-hunting message out using videos of any kind of hunting.  Why do you think the hog videos are any worse than the others?


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

redlevel said:


> In the end, they can get their anti-hunting message out using videos of any kind of hunting.  Why do you think the hog videos are any worse than the others?



Because of the same things you have already been saying.
They are pest, non native, open season animals that need to be killed and not regulated. Every other animal mentioned has seasons. 
You fail to remember that 1 point.
That is why they are bad and do not belong in hunting as its nothing more than pest control.

Pest control refers to the regulation or management of a species defined as a pest, usually because it is perceived to be detrimental to a person's health, the ecology or the economy.


----------



## short stop (Apr 8, 2009)

so   using dogs  to  control the ''pest  ' is wrong too  huh  Buckbacks ?
 enlighten me ?

  Ive  seen  folks cringe  at watching  hog dog  baying  a boar  and then killing him ..     This is not a 1 sided   deal here . ..


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> so   using dogs  to  control the ''pest  ' is wrong too  huh  Buckbacks ?
> enlighten me ?
> 
> Ive  seen  folks cringe  at watching  hog dog  baying  a boar  and then killing him ..     This is not a 1 sided   deal here . ..



I'm not in this debate to defend dog hunters vs night vision so I'm not sure where the dog comment is coming from.

I have only stated that night vision hunting is not sport or hunting to me. It is simply killing, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## SakoL61R (Apr 8, 2009)

Good on ya Jager!  I support what you're doing.

Sure wish Dad would let me bring my toys to your playground.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 8, 2009)

It looks like it has a Picatinny rail so we can definitely mount a thermal scope to it. Nice!!!

---JAGER


----------



## SakoL61R (Apr 8, 2009)

Rgr on the rail.  
Thermal would be sweet if we could get a good bit of eye relief.  "Point-n-shoot" (NS w/IR) works very well.


----------



## short stop (Apr 8, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I'm not in this debate to defend dog hunters vs night vision so I'm not sure where the dog comment is coming from.
> 
> I have only stated that night vision hunting is not sport or hunting to me. It is simply killing, nothing more, nothing less.



 the same  can be said  by many  who  run dogs  ---   its a 2 way  street .. 

 I support any  legal way  of  taking  hogs  outa  the    equation ..more power to you all   ..

  as Rodney King   once cried :::  WHY CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG  

   When  is deer season going to get here ?


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> When  is deer season going to get here ?



Not soon enough and for me it starts in 129 days


----------



## JAGER (Apr 9, 2009)

bombers32 said:


> Nothing like a good ole south ga soap box match.........you must have got bored............lol



Gentlemen, we had not posted anything on GON since last July and we wouldn't be here now if a few doggers could get their facts straight before talking negatively about us on another thread last week. So we have no problem setting the record straight with a few new threads if you choose to stab us in the back.

Thanks to you guys, we have received 110 replies and 2300 views in the last 48-hours on one single thread, "79 Hogs in Six Nights". Now there are 13 separate threads discussing feral hog control topics. That has to be a new GON record. Your combined negativity has pushed our YouTube videos to over 24,000 views and increased new traffic to our website by 15%. The more you guys argue with us, the more you promote thermal hog control all across the United States. Pretty ironic, huh Buckbacks. Everytime you make a comment and submit the reply, you keep us in the spotlight. Everytime you drag an old thread out of the archives and make a stupid comment, you promote us. Thanks buddy! We really appreciate it.

The sooner you back-off and stop talking negatively about our thermal hog control methods, the sooner we will fade away. The first time we see anyone spreading negative rumors about JAGER PRO on this forum again, we will have a few new high-volume hog pictures and videos to share. That's how it works. Keep it professional and you won't have to deal with us.

There is one thing we need you guys to remember. JAGER PRO is the dog hunters biggest promoter if you are doing the right thing. We despise any hunters illegally transporting feral hogs to start new populations just so they have new places to hunt. The only reason any hunter would ever have a problem with our method is if they were not truly looking out for the best interests of the farming community as well.

---JAGER


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 9, 2009)

First, I want to commend everyone that's replied to these threads. They have gotten quite a bit of mod/admin attention, but for the most part, everyone has been very respectful in the debate, and I thank you for that. 

Second, there was a point made earlier that I don't think stuck with a lot of people. Someone stated they had contacted Jager about his services and his response was the terrain was too wooded for them to be effective. I think for this reason, there will always be places for the doggers to run. There's a lot of smaller farms, woodlots, urban areas where firearms are not the best or safest answer.

Thanks,


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 9, 2009)

In his first statement, he said he trains people to kill urban deer with his infrared technology.  It was not an off the wall comment.  I want to know if they kill them legally or illegally, in season or out of season.  There are a lot of people on this forum who have to hunt those urban deer.  

I dont dog hunt.  I dont care if somebody does.  I dont car if people kill hogs.  My rule of thumb is kill what you will eat or kill you a trophy.  

And no Shortstop, I am not the sharpest crayon in the box.  It sounds like JAGER is!!!!!!  Jager for president!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 9, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> In his first statement, he said he trains people to kill urban deer with his infrared technology.  It was not an off the wall comment.  I want to know if they kill them legally or illegally, in season or out of season.  There are a lot of people on this forum who have to hunt those urban deer.
> 
> I dont dog hunt.  I dont care if somebody does.  I dont car if people kill hogs.  My rule of thumb is kill what you will eat or kill you a trophy.
> 
> And no Shortstop, I am not the sharpest crayon in the box.  It sounds like JAGER is!!!!!!  Jager for president!!!!!!!!!



In his first comment, I believe he said he uses his methods to train USDA government damage control agents, and that these government control agents were the ones that take out the urban overpopulation of deer. He NEVER said that HE or anyone in his employ are the ones shooting urban deer. And he is right. There is a little community on the coast of Ga, very ritzy place. If you only knew how many "urban" deer were removed from that place in a couple of years........anyway, that's off topic. BLast'em Jager!!!


----------



## hoyt84 (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, In about two months im gonna start riding around my place and cheacking feeders with my AR. And every hog I see 5 lbs or 300 lbs is gonna get a bullet. We have been catching them since december but there are more on my place now than then. Is what im gonna do hunting? No not really. But its the only answer I know to the problem I have. And even then its only a temp answer. I have traped them, caught them with dogs, and shot them. So i firmly believe you cant get rid of them all. (which I would still like to have a few) 

If anyone on here has another effective way to get rid of them please let me know.

Good luck to all!


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 9, 2009)

hoyt,

have bazooka will travel.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 9, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Do you like the part where Blue Iron advocated illegal relocation of feral hogs?


 
Are you slow or just stupid? I have NEVER advocated illegal relocation of hogs.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 9, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Gentlemen, we had not posted anything on GON since last July and we wouldn't be here now if a few doggers could get their facts straight before talking negatively about us on another thread last week. So we have no problem setting the record straight with a few new threads if you choose to stab us in the back.
> 
> Thanks to you guys, we have received 110 replies and 2300 views in the last 48-hours on one single thread, "79 Hogs in Six Nights". Now there are 13 separate threads discussing feral hog control topics. That has to be a new GON record. Your combined negativity has pushed our YouTube videos to over 24,000 views and increased new traffic to our website by 15%. The more you guys argue with us, the more you promote thermal hog control all across the United States. Pretty ironic, huh Buckbacks. Everytime you make a comment and submit the reply, you keep us in the spotlight. Everytime you drag an old thread out of the archives and make a stupid comment, you promote us. Thanks buddy! We really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 
You might be the best hog killer in the world, but you are one Snide moron in my book.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 9, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Are you slow or just stupid? I have NEVER advocated illegal relocation of hogs.



Then you should be glad to go post your unequivocal condemnation of the low life scum who do practice such illegal relocation on the thread I started for that purpose.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=332496

By the way, is this a personal attack?

I believe calling me "slow" and "stupid,"  along with calling Jager a "snide moron" could be construed as such.


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 9, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> You might be the best hog killer in the world, but you are one Snide moron in my book.



Blue Iron, come off of it already. If you want some real opinion on people this issue truly effects go ask the corn, soybean, and peanut farmers. See what their opinions of JAGER are. If you owned a bunch of timberland and were counting on your pine trees to provide you an income and support you and your family, were the Southern pine beetle to come and infest your trees would you not do something to eradicate them? I think you'd do all you could to protect your investment. While people may enjoy hunting hogs and may benefit from the staple they provide, in the  eyes of the farmer they are the same level as a pine beetle-and invasive species that is threatening the livelihood of those whose product is being jeopardized. Why don't you call up Terminix or other pest control services and gripe at them? They're doing the EXACT same thing JAGER is.


----------



## hoyt84 (Apr 9, 2009)

> Blue Iron, come off of it already. If you want some real opinion on people this issue truly effects go ask the corn, soybean, and peanut farmers. See what their opinions of JAGER are. If you owned a bunch of timberland and were counting on your pine trees to provide you an income and support you and your family, were the Southern pine beetle to come and infest your trees would you not do something to eradicate them? I think you'd do all you could to protect your investment. While people may enjoy hunting hogs and may benefit from the staple they provide, in the eyes of the farmer they are the same level as a pine beetle-and invasive species that is threatening the livelihood of those whose product is being jeopardized. Why don't you call up Terminix or other pest control services and gripe at them? They're doing the EXACT same thing JAGER is.



Well put Swamphawg! You must finally be going to class?

Its not like Jager is coming on your farm and killing them all. I would love for him to come on my place and try to wipe them out. We have a field on the back side of our farm that the farmer will not even plant anymore because the hogs just roots down the whole row. The ENTIRE field was declared a disaster area.

Why does the dog hunters get so upset about this? I LOVE catching them with dogs. But I also know that if thats the only way you try to get rid of them then in a year or so you will have an almost uncontrolable population.


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 9, 2009)

hoyt84 said:


> Well put Swamphawg! You must finally be going to class?



I dabble...


----------



## buddylee (Apr 9, 2009)

Jager, as I stated in another post, I missed the last controversy with you but it was said that at one of your meeting you stated hog doggers turned loose hogs. If this was true than that was an ignorant statement. If you said hog hunters, trappers and doggers all participated in turning them loose than you wouldn't have so many folks attacking you. Furthermore, keep posting your vids and pics trying to stir stuff up and you will get attacked by the doggers. Honestly the best thing would be for you to just play nice and let the controversy die down and I think we could all benefit from each other. You could even win over the doggers by hooking a few folks up with places that your guns are not as effective such as woods or swampy areas. You might even get a few places to hunt where the hogs are dog smart. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 9, 2009)

buddylee said:


> Jager, as I stated in another post, I missed the last controversy with you but it was said that at one of your meeting you stated hog doggers turned loose hogs. If this was true than that was an ignorant statement. If you said hog hunters, trappers and doggers all participated in turning them loose than you wouldn't have so many folks attacking you. Furthermore, keep posting your vids and pics trying to stir stuff up and you will get attacked by the doggers. Honestly the best thing would be for you to just play nice and let the controversy die down and I think we could all benefit from each other. You could even win over the doggers by hooking a few folks up with places that your guns are not as effective such as woods or swampy areas. You might even get a few places to hunt where the hogs are dog smart. Just my humble opinion.



It would be a good idea for everyone here to play nice, and just understand that if you can't agree, just avoid each other and leave out the arguing and mudslinging.

It takes 2 folks to argue.


----------



## Toffy (Apr 9, 2009)

*No Farmer here*

But our rules on hogs are to take them out,
24/7
356 days a year,
by any means possible, 
including the accelerator!

That said, I do love to hunt them and to eat them.

I do not believe this advanced equipment can permit the over-harvest of wild hogs. Hogs are very smart rascals and very prolific.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Apr 9, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I'm not in this debate to defend dog hunters vs night vision so I'm not sure where the dog comment is coming from.
> 
> I have only stated that night vision hunting is not sport or hunting *TO ME*. It is simply killing, nothing more, nothing less.



I think this pretty much sums up any argument. It is ones perception of what a sport is that matters to themselves, no one else. I think every one will agree the problem is not in the method of harvest or slaughter, or whatever you want to call it, but in the illegal relocating of the hogs. As I stated to buddylee I never thought dog hunting was a much of a sport. Maybe Ill get to hunt with him one day, and he will change my mind, but for now it is my perception.


----------



## buddylee (Apr 9, 2009)

When your ready to go just send me a PM. Might not catch anything, might get lost, might get hurt, might catch a monster, never know. Just getting out with the dogs is rewarding enough.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Apr 9, 2009)

(buddylee)10-4 Ill do that for sure hopefully sooner than later.

Here is a seriously honest question for the doggers, and hope I get honest answers. 

If dogging was as effective as night hunting with thermal scopes, and if you had the possibility to take 79 hogs in 6 nights would you??? I feel that alot of the frustration here is built around ones success being greater than anothers.


----------



## buddylee (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I would if I had someone to take the meat. I know they are pest but I hate leaving meat to rot, I got it from my dad, he is old school and I guess I am too. I don't think we are frustrated at the numbers being greater, just some other issues I won't mention. I know one guy who caught 14 in one day, I wish I could say I have come close to that.


----------



## buddylee (Apr 9, 2009)

...and one other thing, I don't know and hate to assume but I am assuming those 79 hogs were not all shot by the same person, how many guns were involved ? Not trying to start anything, really just trying to understand. My point being I guess is I imagine if the same number of doggers went out as the guns and the properties being even I think we could draw the conclusion that doggers are just as effective. I have shined hogs at night and they run like Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- when a gun goes off, same thing when a dog barks. I guess what i'm getting at is I doubt a single dogger could catch that many hogs in 6 days, but can a single shooter bag that many in the same time frame ? Not trying to start anything, just trying to understand each other.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree. I dont think it should be left to rot either. To many people not sure where their next meal is coming from to leave it to rot in the woods.

I must be blind, because I dont see the reason for some folks being so hard on this guy for what he is doing. There are plenty of hogs to go around, then some. To me its like a bunch of people buying up all the land and posting it so no one could hunt it unless you bought your own land, or had the money to join their club. I move to often for any of the above, so my only opportunity to hunt is on public land. If there was no public land like in some states, I would not be hunting. As long as running dogs or night eratication of hogs doesnt occur on public land, Im cool with it.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Apr 9, 2009)

buddylee said:


> ...and one other thing, I don't know and hate to assume but I am assuming those 79 hogs were not all shot by the same person, how many guns were involved ? Not trying to start anything, really just trying to understand. My point being I guess is I imagine if the same number of doggers went out as the guns and the properties being even I think we could draw the conclusion that doggers are just as effective. I have shined hogs at night and they run like Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- when a gun goes off, same thing when a dog barks. I guess what i'm getting at is I doubt a single dogger could catch that many hogs in 6 days, but can a single shooter bag that many in the same time frame ? Not trying to start anything, just trying to understand each other.



Judging by the pics in the beginning, + count one for the camera man, it doesnt appear that there were that many. But still, the meat didnt go to waste so have fun.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 10, 2009)

swamphawg said:


> Why don't you call up Terminix or other pest control services and gripe at them? They're doing the EXACT same thing JAGER is.


 
Everybody hates bugs, Lots of folks ENJOY hog hunting.  All I'm trying to get across is everybody take a chill pill, Jager can't kill all the hogs so there is nothing to worry about.

He can get on his high horse and brag on his methods, but when the dust settles they will still be all over the place.


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 10, 2009)

love what you guys do Rod, i think some bash cause they didn't think of it or they can't afford the equipment. i say most that are bashing, if they had the equipment would be out there as well!


----------



## squealmaker (Apr 10, 2009)

*jagar*

well since my name got brought up i'm going to say this. jagar thanks for being in the army and fighting for mine and everybody else's freedom. but that is the only thing that i'm thanking you for. but as for what i was saying about how you think your stuff don't stink go back and read post you have made about your millitary grade this that and the other and all your millitary training and blah blah blah bluh bull you know what. i know plenty of millitary folks active and retired and you can put all of them together and not toot ther horns as much as you do. and don't go putting all dog hunters in the same bunch saying we all catch hogs just to relocate them. you are bragger. you build yourself up to make youself look good.  and the other thing that i said is you want to wipe out all the hogs from the state of ga. well is that wrong? do care that if the hogs are all gone that my kids or my grand kids want be able to hunt them?or that they might not get to have the thrill of hearing the dogs bay. i'm throught with all of this. you keep on doing what ever in the world you want to do and i'll stick to me doing what i want the way i want to do it.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 10, 2009)

bunch of poor poor jealous hog "hunters"...oh man, this is some funny stuff...and ya'll (I enjoy hog huntin' too but have a brain and some sense) just seem to get "dumber" by the post....


----------



## tony2001577 (Apr 10, 2009)

hevishot said:


> bunch of poor poor jealous hog "hunters"...oh man, this is some funny stuff...and ya'll (I enjoy hog huntin' too but have a brain and some sense) just seem to get "dumber" by the post....



LOL , well said ......


----------



## BCHunter (Apr 11, 2009)

Good Job Jager!      If I could afford it I would have a thermal setup on one of my rifles. I do have a permit and go out every chance that I get and shoot as many as I can dark or light, rain or shine, cold or hot.  8 hogs dead since deer season went out on 200 acres and I have not put a dent in them. The Oconee River flooded out the joining property and I now have more than ever. They are wearing out my food plots. Maybe the flood of 2009 thinned them out some.      Kill them all.


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 11, 2009)

Somebody remove this thread.  Yall are putting him on too high of a pedestal.


----------



## wildlands (Apr 11, 2009)

Make the owner of the lease in which the hogs are living responsable for them. If they want to keep them to hunt great. But when they travel off the lease and do damage to a farmers land then they are responsable for the damages. This is the way the Germans handle hogs. Just before I made my trip over to Germany back in Dec. one hunting lease holder paided 15000  due to the hogs on his lease going out and tearing the fields up. If you did that you would see hunters controling the numbers better and doing everything in their power to keep the numbers in check.  This will never happen but shows you how serious the Germans take it and understand the damages that Boer can do.

Good Job Jager.  

People look at the reproduction rate of pigs. There is no way you can wipe them out in a heavly populated area. They are also smart they will move out of an area if pressured so in that short time they leave and before they return they will have produced more little ones and be right back in the original area when things calm down. There is enough room for both types of harvesting of hogs.

Good luck to all in the control of hogs.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 11, 2009)

wildlands said:


> Make the owner of the lease in which the hogs are living responsable for them. If they want to keep them to hunt great. But when they travel off the lease and do damage to a farmers land then they are responsable for the damages. This is the way the Germans handle hogs. Just before I made my trip over to Germany back in Dec. one hunting lease holder paided 15000  due to the hogs on his lease going out and tearing the fields up. If you did that you would see hunters controling the numbers better and doing everything in their power to keep the numbers in check.  This will never happen but shows you how serious the Germans take it and understand the damages that Boer can do.
> 
> 
> Good Job Jager.
> ...



Answer this wildlands,what if I pay $1800 to deer hunt on and the farmer ask someone to come in and shoot hogs at night without asking the members,how would you feel.Yes we pay for woods and fields.


----------



## wildlands (Apr 11, 2009)

All I was saying was that even the Germans recognize the damages that the hogs do and that no matter what method anyone uses there will be hogs to go round. 

To answer you question I would say shot more hogs that way the farmer would not have a problem with them messing his fields up. 

Again all I was getting at was that others countries who go through this same thing recognize the destruction that a herd of boer can do.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 12, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> What if I pay $1800 to deer hunt on and the farmer ask someone to come in and shoot hogs at night without asking the members,how would you feel?



JAGER PRO does not perform feral hog control between 15 OCT and 15 JAN annually during the Georgia deer (rifle) season. We only perform our services during pre-planting, planting, growing and harvest while farmers are receiving actual damage from hogs. 

In winter months, hogs are feeding on fallen acorns in the woods with deer. Our thermal methods are more productive after the acorns are consumed in mid-January when hogs return to wide-open, harvested peanut fields for their protein source.

---JAGER


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 12, 2009)

JAGER said:


> JAGER PRO does not perform feral hog control between 15 OCT and 15 JAN annually during the Georgia deer (rifle) season. We only perform our services during pre-planting, planting, growing and harvest while farmers are receiving actual damage from hogs.
> 
> In winter months, hogs are feeding on fallen acorns in the woods with deer. Our thermal methods are more productive after the acorns are consumed in mid-January when hogs return to wide-open, harvested peanut fields for their protein source.
> 
> ---JAGER


What I meant was that we lease it all year not just during deer season and if someone is there without the permission of the members they are traspasing right?


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> What I meant was that we lease it all year not just during deer season and if someone is there without the permission of the members they are traspasing right?



Not if the landowner gives them permission.


----------



## chiggerbait (Apr 12, 2009)

*Kill them all*

Man I really enjoyed this thread, that video was awesome. I would love to hunt one time with the gear you have. I really like coyote hunting and think this would work well on them too. To bad you can't use suppressors so you wouldn't spook the whole herd when you shoot. Must be nice to have a job you enjoy doing while helping out so many people. Great job...


----------



## TAG (Apr 13, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Everybody hates bugs, Lots of folks ENJOY hog hunting.  All I'm trying to get across is everybody take a chill pill, Jager can't kill all the hogs so there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> He can get on his high horse and brag on his methods, but when the dust settles they will still be all over the place.



I now understand ....... Alabama Transplant.....


----------



## Boar Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Every farmer's house I've ever been to is big and nice, with a bunch of new equipment, a big ol' nice new truck, wife is driving a brand new car, but the Poor Ol' Farmer never makes any money, Cry Me a River!

You folks do realize that the goverment pays for any crops damaged by hogs and other wildlife right?

Get off your high horse Jager, your not hunting your killing, plain and simple. (Which doesn't bother me, just don't dilute yourself into thinking that there is any sport in it)

And BTW Jager, you do realize that anyone who re-locates hogs is providing you with job security right? Don't bite the hand that feeds you my momma always said........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2009)

Boar Stalker said:


> Don't bite the hand that feeds you my momma always said........






Unless you grow all you own food, and make your own meat, ypu just did that very thing.


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Boar Stalker said:


> Every farmer's house I've ever been to is big and nice, with a bunch of new equipment, a big ol' nice new truck, wife is driving a brand new car, but the Poor Ol' Farmer never makes any money, Cry Me a River!
> 
> You folks do realize that the goverment pays for any crops damaged by hogs and other wildlife right?
> 
> ...



Either you haven't been to too many farmers' houses or I think you need to add a few more samples to your survey. I know plenty that are barely scraping by. And if you think farming is so easy, why not give it a crack and find out just how hard it is. I think you pay farmers a lot more respect. You'd also realize that the money the government supplements is very much needed. Sure there are some farmers that are eating high off the hog (no pun intended), but that is not the trend for the vast majority. 

Furthermore, if you had done a little more research into obtaining your omniscience about Jager and his services, you'd see that he has compromised with the "anti's" on here and does not claim to be hunting when using his equipment. 

In my closing statements, allow me to say the point in preventing hog relocation is not to govern their populations. Rather, it is to prevent the spread of diseases that many hogs carry which can be detrimental to your so highly esteemed hogs, other wildlife, pets, and humans. It goes without saying that hogs reproduce at such an exponential rate that relocating them is not going to have that much of an effect on sheer numbers, rather just range. Therefore, any clear-minded individual can see that hogs are in no way, posed to any threat and will always be around to keep you happy and to keep Jager in business. As much as the government wastes and throws around money, I think you would appreciate the services that Jager provides to farmers, because it allows that would be money from the government to go to other areas. 

If you want Jager to get off his supposed "high horse", why don't you get off your soap-box and quit whining?


----------



## brooks_fc (Apr 14, 2009)

swamphawg said:


> Either you haven't been to too many farmers' houses or I think you need to add a few more samples to your survey. I know plenty that are barely scraping by. And if you think farming is so easy, why not give it a crack and find out just how hard it is. I think you pay farmers a lot more respect. You'd also realize that the money the government supplements is very much needed. Sure there are some farmers that are eating high off the hog (no pun intended), but that is not the trend for the vast majority.
> 
> Furthermore, if you had done a little more research into obtaining your omniscience about Jager and his services, you'd see that he has compromised with the "anti's" on here and does not claim to be hunting when using his equipment.
> 
> ...



Amen.... Amen.... Amen  Amen  Amen


----------



## Boar Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

swamphawg said:


> If you want Jager to get off his supposed "high horse", why don't you get off your soap-box and quit whining?



It's discussion my friend. Not whining.


----------



## General Lee (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to see coyotes being targeted like these hogs......


----------



## hoyt84 (Apr 14, 2009)

> Every farmer's house I've ever been to is big and nice, with a bunch of new equipment, a big ol' nice new truck, wife is driving a brand new car, but the Poor Ol' Farmer never makes any money, Cry Me a River!
> 
> You folks do realize that the goverment pays for any crops damaged by hogs and other wildlife right?



Im with Swamp Hawg on this one! Every business looks alot better from the outside looking in. Granted they do handle alot of money but do you have any clue what a farming operation takes to run? Let the Govt take out farm payments and you will find out how quick this country goes down the drain. You can collect insurance from crop loss but it is not as much as if you would have been able to pick the full amount. So what do you think most "responsible" farmers want to do?

Good luck to all


----------



## cpowel10 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless you grow all you own food, and make your own meat, ypu just did that very thing.





Right on Nic!


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Boar Stalker said:


> It's discussion my friend. Not whining.



You can paint a cowpie gold and call it a nugget but it's still gonna stink.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Apr 14, 2009)

Man!  Ya'll are still talking about this??

Like the Frankie the Budweiser Lizard said.... "Let it go , Louie"


----------



## K80 (Apr 14, 2009)

Boar Stalker said:


> Every farmer's house I've ever been to is big and nice, with a bunch of new equipment, a big ol' nice new truck, wife is driving a brand new car, but the Poor Ol' Farmer never makes any money, Cry Me a River! sounds like class warfare to me.
> 
> You folks do realize that the goverment pays for any crops damaged by hogs and other wildlife right?I'm sure those funds come from insurance and not the gov.  either way crop damage cost me money either from higher food prices to cover insurance or by wasting my tax dollars.





Confederate_Jay said:


> Man!  Ya'll are still talking about this??
> 
> Like the Frankie the Budsweiser lizard said.... "Let it go , Louie"



Same thing I thought when I saw this thread was still up top.


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Confederate_Jay said:


> Man!  Ya'll are still talking about this??
> 
> Like the Frankie the Budsweiser lizard said.... "Let it go , Louie"



 I wish they'd bring those commercials back. I apologize, I leave the fire and come back to see one more ember burning and try to jab at it. I agree this poor horse has been beat to a pulp.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Apr 14, 2009)

swamphawg said:


> I wish they'd bring those commercials back. I apologize, I leave the fire and come back to see one more ember burning and try to jab at it. I agree this poor horse has been beat to a pulp.




    Haven't you been paying attention? It's not  about a horse...  It's a dead pig   

Title should say  "79  hogs, thread started 6 nights ago"

I know what you mean, I was reading  thread about a week ago and noticed it was still at the top today.  We love us some controversy.


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Confederate_Jay said:


> Haven't you been paying attention? It's not  about a horse...  It's a dead pig
> 
> I know what you mean, I was reading the thread about a week ago and noticed it was still at the top today.  We love us some controversy.



You're right this hog is dead. I can almost smell him now.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 14, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> what i meant was that we lease it all year not just during deer season and if someone is there without the permission of the members they are traspasing right?


that is exactly what is going on and permission is gained from the farmers not the landowners elfi. If that aint tresspassing then it is a really screwed up lowlife thing to do to a fellow hunter who payed thousands for the hunting rights.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 14, 2009)

swamphawg said:


> Furthermore, if you had done a little more research into obtaining your omniscience about Jager and his services, you'd see that he has compromised with the "anti's" on here and does not claim to be hunting when using his equipment.



Please please show me where he says that...
I must have missed it.....


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Please please show me where he says that...
> I must have missed it.....



Since I don't know how to quote from another thread into this thread I just copied and pasted this for you. While you're reading, will you pass me your popcorn? In the meantime, sit back and enjoy eating some good old fashioned crow pie. Oh, the only editing I did to his post was to highlight where he offers his compromise to make sure you don't miss it this time. 

-originally posted by JAGER
"The purpose of this thread was to ask Georgia hog hunters to consider improvement in three areas. As usual, eight days and 75 posts later, we have not discussed these issues at all. It started off great. “EJS1980” made a recommendation that hunters should spend more time at co-op and ag meetings trying to put a positive image in the minds of the farmers and landowners. Then it somehow became an ethical hunting debate between traditional hunters, dog hunters and eradication supporters.

I’m not surprised it turned into an infrared technology- legal vs. ethical discussion. No matter what topic I post, it always ends the same. The last five threads I have posted without “dogs” in the title have been very popular with 1500+ views each. I suppose some hunters enjoy reading the controversy. Some are worried that infrared technology will somehow make their sport obsolete. Some are legitimately interested in new methods and equipment to help solve the problem. Others wish to ensure the words nocturnal hog control and hunting are not mentioned in the same sentence.

Most of you have never pulled the trigger on a hog at night peering through an infrared scope. I've had a few hunters who started the evening thinking it was going to be a slam dunk and didn't want to listen to me. So I let them make the first stalk on there own and I got the same result every time. The hunters got 200-250 yards from the group and were busted. Then they walked 400 yards back to me with a different attitude. If you don't think hogs require the same hunting skills, day or night, to be successful then you know nothing about hogs. They are just as smart and cunning after the sun disappears behind the horizon. They don't just stand there and let you leisurely walk up to them. You still have to do EVERYTHING right to close the deal.

Maybe I have been a Soldier too long. I have not been trained to think emotionally, but to logically accomplish the task at hand. Soldiers are asked to perform missions every day throughout the world which may be viewed as unethical by the average American citizen. Our laws of war are covered by the Geneva and Hague Convention. These treaties govern our actions and rules of engagement as international law and we are disciplined to follow it, not question it.

What document governs our action of killing a feral hog as law? As “Racor” already researched for you, the Georgia Department of Natural Resources Hunting Regulation governs it and says infrared technology used at night is a legal tool of the hunter. My brain processes these actions as hunting because it is governed by a hunting regulation. I do not question the rules of engagement or emotionally add ethics into the equation. The state of Georgia listened to the advice of their DNR wildlife biologists and labeled feral hogs as an invasive species. You can say “it shouldn't be” or “what if” the situation all you want. The bottom line--- It is what it is; a Georgia hunting regulation.

I’ve also listened to the debate over what to call it. You have thrown around terms like control, eradication, killing, murder and even assassination. (Good grief, we sound like a bunch of animal rights activists.) Hunting "morals and ethics" of legal game species or wildlife have nothing to do with killing an invasive species.

This thread has fired up traditional hunters more than anyone. *So let’s resolve it. How do we compromise and start working together? I’ll start- I’m willing to refer to infrared night operations in the future as “thermal hog control” instead of “hunting”. *Then you can clearly separate your traditional methods from nocturnal practices between yourselves and the public. What would I like in return? Stop referring to high volume removal methods from Georgia farmland as immoral, unethical or illegal since there are no legal restrictions on feral hogs. Especially since all the meat from my operation is donated for human consumption.

Hunters can remain “ethical and moral” in their traditional approach and I can remain loyal to the farming community. I think there is a legitimate place for both methods without making any negative excuses for each other. Do we have a deal?

---JAGER "


----------



## TAG (Apr 14, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> What I meant was that we lease it all year not just during deer season and if someone is there without the permission of the members they are traspasing right?



Not at all. You have a lease with the landowner you are not the landowner. The landowner has the right to protect his interests against fire, flood, tresspassers and even the abundance of HOGS. Go tell the landowner he can't do what he wants on his land and see how far you get.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 14, 2009)

That qoute of yours was from 9 months ago
Maybe you need to look here for more "recent" things

http://www.jagerpro.com/

His own words
"JAGER PRO is the premier hog hunting outfitter"
JAGER PRO is currently booking reservations for your ultimate Georgia hog hunting adventure
We accomplish this mission by offering hunting clients the ultimate tactical boar hunting experience and adventure
We have taken Georgia trophy boar hunting to a new level
Oh and here's some more


----------



## catchem06 (Apr 14, 2009)

*hoggin with thermals*

Jager, you keep talking about all this combat experience, but sounds like you were on the shooting team not in the real Army.  You ain't the only one with military experience or the only one that has ever led combat Infantry patrols overseas, so quit using the talk about combat experience to try to make your agenda sound better.  I wonder how many of those hogs that wind up rotting away.  I am not saying that hog hunters that relocate hogs are helping any, but people who trap and kill hundreds of hogs to let them rot are abusing the fastest growing sport in America.  I also come from a farming community and know what hogs can do to fields, but I do know that a pack of dogs and few hogs sqealing will get rid of hogs also.  You just found a way to make some money and are running with it, don't try to act all benevolent.


----------



## gigem (Apr 14, 2009)

JAGER said:


> There is one thing we need you guys to remember. JAGER PRO is the dog hunters biggest promoter if you are doing the right thing. We despise any hunters illegally transporting feral hogs to start new populations just so they have new places to hunt. The only reason any hunter would ever have a problem with our method is if they were not truly looking out for the best interests of the farming community as well.
> 
> ---JAGER



We feel the same way about people illegally relocating feral hogs. But it's a bad miscalculation to think that everyone who hunts hogs with dogs is participating in this practice. 

We live on farms out here, and we still hunt hogs with dogs as effectively as anyone around here does with thermal imaging or any other techniques, which we do occasionally as well. Our argument is against people who hunt with thermal imaging who think that they are superior to dog hunters or those that think that all dog hunters illegally relocate.

Hunting hogs with dogs is an adrenaline rush but also puts the hunter in a much more dangerous situation. Relocation is bullcrap, there's no argument for relocation from us. That being said, I'd much rather take someone who hunts legally and sportingly with dogs on a thermal imaging hunt than the other way around. It takes a lot more guts, skill, and testicular fortitude to be out there in the mud, one-on-one with a wild hog, than blasting one down from 40 or 50 yards away.


----------



## catchem06 (Apr 14, 2009)

Gigem you said it all, "it takes more guts, skill, and testicular fortitude to be out there in the mud, one-on-one with a wild hog, that blasting one down from 40 or 50 yards away."


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> That qoute of yours was from 9 months ago
> Maybe you need to look here for more "recent" things
> 
> http://www.jagerpro.com/
> ...



The explanation to that is simple: he doesn't have to candy coat his words to potential clients who cry that he's not hunting. The same thing that happens when the hunters in many hunting shows say they "harvested" a deer instead of killing it. They do that because some people will get on a soap-box much like you have and cry about them saying the word "kill". 

I don't see how you claim to be "hunting" when all you do is wait for your dogs to bay a hog, and then run in there and catch it. You might as well wait on your buddy to call you up and tell you they have trapped a hog and drive over there, jump in the trap, and catch it. 

What he does involves scouting, stalking, taking the wind into affect, among other learned skills used by the best of hunters. To me that sounds a bit more like hunting than running hogs with dogs. So it's at night? That's the sole purpose for thermal night vision. If he's trying to hunt and remove hogs off a farm, he might as well pursue them when they're most active-at night. 

I really have a hard time understanding why so many hog hunters are so bent on making Jager out to be the enemy because his methods of hunting are different than theirs. 

If my main customers are hunters and I'm going to be guiding them to kill hogs, you better believe I'm gonna advertise it as a hog hunt.


----------



## GSPKurt (Apr 14, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> He doesn't have to advertise, ya'll are doing it for him. I support both Jager and dog hunters. Both are doing a service. You're not going to kill all the hogs anyway, so what is the problem with his method? It doesn't appear they are wounding animals, they are dropping them. Some folks would think dog hogging is wrong for the dog, a boar can tear a dog up. I don't believe that, but you know there are lots that would. Both dog runners and Jager keep up the good work.


 
I just wish I had thought of it!


----------



## PWalls (Apr 14, 2009)

How much longer is this dead horse going to get beat people?


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

catchem06 said:


> Jager, you keep talking about all this combat experience, but sounds like you were on the shooting team not in the real Army.  You ain't the only one with military experience or the only one that has ever led combat Infantry patrols overseas, so quit using the talk about combat experience to try to make your agenda sound better.  I wonder how many of those hogs that wind up rotting away.  I am not saying that hog hunters that relocate hogs are helping any, but people who trap and kill hundreds of hogs to let them rot are abusing the fastest growing sport in America.  I also come from a farming community and know what hogs can do to fields, but I do know that a pack of dogs and few hogs sqealing will get rid of hogs also.  You just found a way to make some money and are running with it, don't try to act all benevolent.



I love when people only read one side of a discussion and then jump on the bandwagon and have no clue what they're talking about. It really helps out everyone. Jager cleans all the hogs he kills. If I the farmer or even the client am going to be near or with someone using equipment the military is familiar with, I'd feel a little more confident knowing that the person using it was very experienced. In the meantime, read up some before posting.


----------



## gigem (Apr 14, 2009)

You talk about hunting hogs with dogs as if all there is to it is letting a random dog out to run around and bark when there is a hog ready to be caught. It is infinitely more difficult than that. 

My family tradition is Apache. We weren't brought up to look through thermal scopes to find a hog, we were brought up to track hogs down and catch them. This is how we hunted, and it's a tradition that has been passed down from generation to generation. Using dogs to bay them isn't the same thing as looking through a thermal imaging scope a shooting one down. It takes countless hours of training, breeding, and preparation to get the dogs that we own now to be able to go out into the woods or swamps and bay and catch the hogs. 

Read the previous posts, pardner.


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Pardner, I've caught and killed dozens of hogs with dogs. This isn't my first rodeo. I'm all for doing that. You're right, it is fun. At the same time I'm not on here bashing a fellow hunter for using a different technique than what I prefer or am accustomed to. Why shoot our own? I'm not knocking dog hunting for hogs. I respect a hog dogger as long as he respects me and my fellow hunters. But when one gets on here and starts comparing testicular fortitude, skills, and what not, I get a little annoyed with that. It's childish at best. I think it's pretty cool you have Apache roots. I wish I could say that my ancestors were Native Americans. So often the word "ethics" get thrown around on this forum and then people claim to be the best, all around, most seasoned, skilled hunters. I tend to think most Native Americans would put the modern hunter to shame when it comes to skills and knowledge as well as respect for the animals. At the same time I don't think ethics was something they were very concerned with. They used live decoys and ran bison off cliffs. I don't need to lecture you in Native American history I'm sure. My point is ethics is such a subjective word we use today and often apply it to what and how we tend to do things. I've set to see an absolute code of ethics when it comes to hunting. 

Anyways, I digress. I'm not here to talk about ethics or which method of hunting is most skill involved or most sportsmanlike, I'm here only to defend a man who is practicing a given right as a citizen of this nation. If he doesn't do it exactly like you or someone else, that is completely okay. That is his decision. But I assure you shooting hogs at night with thermal night vision is not like shooting fish in a barrel. Again I say, it involves scouting, tracking, stalking, taking the wind into account much like hunting a hog in the day time. The only difference is the thermal night vision that is used in order to see the hogs.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 14, 2009)

PWalls said:


> How much longer is this dead horse going to get beat people?


Until you shut it down I guess.



swamphawg said:


> I don't see how you claim to be "hunting" when all you do is wait for your dogs to bay a hog, and then run in there and catch it. You might as well wait on your buddy to call you up and tell you they have trapped a hog and drive over there, jump in the trap, and catch it.



You are the one who really needs to read thru these threads before posting.
Where have I ever stated I hunted hogs with dogs?
You my friend are


----------



## leadoff (Apr 14, 2009)

Man....I opened this thread thinking it was relating the adventures of some dude getting lucky at a week-long Weight Watchers retreat.


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 14, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> You are the one who really needs to read thru these threads before posting.
> Where have I ever stated I hunted hogs with dogs?
> You my friend are



I was using "you" in the general sense. Please forgive me for not explaining myself more clearly.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 15, 2009)

dear lord this thread is ugly...........I only thought deer hunters disagree with each other....


----------



## widowmaker1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Boar Stalker said:


> Every farmer's house I've ever been to is big and nice, with a bunch of new equipment, a big ol' nice new truck, wife is driving a brand new car, but the Poor Ol' Farmer never makes any money, Cry Me a River!
> 
> You folks do realize that the goverment pays for any crops damaged by hogs and other wildlife right?
> 
> ...



man--where you from?!?i'm from a family of soy bean and peanut farmers --my uncle went bankrupt after 79(jimmy cata and farm aid) you get a grant from the govt. to plant and harvest after that you repay it, if you had a bad year you go in the hole--they -the govt. and their bankers came and auctioned every thing my uncle had off, and he still had to come out of pockett. if your county is declared a state of emergency one year then the govt. might give you some money....why you think farming has gone-----no money ,except for a few. this state (GA) used to be # 9 in the nation in agriculture, now were somewhere near the bottom of the list out of 50 states.back to topic--if truth be known it really aint huntin no matter how you kill the pigs, if theres pigs on property then they are usually every where just go to the property and kill them. i have not been hog"huntin" one time this year and not killed a hog. and back in the day we use to fill up the beds of pickup trucks with deer we killed with deprevation permits in the bean fields--and to the lease statement-you said you pay the farmer for deer hunting rights-he can let whoever he wants to come kill hogs..and if i ever catch anybody "relocating" hogs to anywhere around me i will definately turn them in--thats like me turning termites loose in your house.


----------



## WSB (Apr 15, 2009)

Guys let it go... ya'll do your thing and let him do his. As fast as hogs breed there will be enough to go around.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2009)

wsb said:


> guys let it go... Ya'll do your thing and let him do his. As fast as hogs breed there will be enough to go around.



x2..


----------



## robert carter (Apr 15, 2009)

I was raised on a farm and also know what a hog can do.Some places have to many and they have to be controlled and thats what Jager does. BUT, It ain`t hunting and although needed in places its not what I would want Miss non-hunter to judge ME by.And shooting them at night with a rifle for sure ain`t sport`n. I do appreciate your service to our country but think your method for controlling the pig population should not be on a hunting forum.RC


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work Jager.  Keep it up.

On another note, I used to work for USDA WS.  Went to Ft Benning to shoot/trap hogs for a disease project we were working on.  This was nearly 3 yrs ago.  Used a thermal cam mounted on a truck window running to a monitor in the truck...Did we meet?


----------



## save the wild hogs (Apr 16, 2009)

robert carter said:


> I was raised on a farm and also know what a hog can do.Some places have to many and they have to be controlled and thats what Jager does. BUT, It ain`t hunting and although needed in places its not what I would want Miss non-hunter to judge ME by.And shooting them at night with a rifle for sure ain`t sport`n. I do appreciate your service to our country but think your method for controlling the pig population should not be on a hunting forum.RC





10-4................


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 16, 2009)

robert carter said:


> I was raised on a farm and also know what a hog can do.Some places have to many and they have to be controlled and thats what Jager does. BUT, It ain`t hunting and although needed in places its not what I would want Miss non-hunter to judge ME by.And shooting them at night with a rifle for sure ain`t sport`n. I do appreciate your service to our country but think your method for controlling the pig population should not be on a hunting forum.RC



I am glad to see someone who is highly respected like you finally say something.
Thanks for the back up RC!


----------



## Medicine Man (May 6, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 6, 2009)

Im savein up my $$$$ 

I wanna/gonna go on a pig kill


----------



## Medicine Man (May 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 6, 2009)

robert carter said:


> And shooting them at night with a rifle for sure ain`t sport`n.




Maybe, maybe not.....but shooting them with a high powered rifle at night sure is fun.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 7, 2009)

I congratulate you guys on your efforts and if you ever want to teach someone Pm me


----------



## Jay Hughes (May 13, 2009)

whchunter said:


> The only problem I see with bragging and posting pics of large kills is that the ANTIs and animal rights groups might use as ammunition against hunters. It might be good advertising but it also could come back to haunt us.
> For that reason it might be good to limit posting of pics of piles of dead animals.



Using that logic, we shouldn't have hunting shows, bragging boards, or even wear our camo out in public.  We shouldn't ride around with stickers of deer skulls etc.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (May 13, 2009)

*nice but thats 80 hogs*

80 hogs there wow looks like tons of fun.... wish i could go...


----------

